# What is Smoko? And Why Should I Leave Him Alone?



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What is smoko? And why the heck should I leave him alone?

Do you take a "smoko" while Ubering?

What is Centrelink?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What is smoko? And why the heck should I leave him alone?
> 
> Do you take a "smoko" while Ubering?
> 
> What is Centrelink?


Smoko is an oldish Australian term (from the days of widespread cigarette smoking) for a shortish work break, taken mid morning and/or mid afternoon.
AKA - a tea or coffee break.
Leave him alone - cos he and his mates are shit musicians. Don't give them any oxygen.
Centrelink is the Oz national social security (welfare) organisation - very likely place to find failed unemployable shit muso's.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Smoko is an oldish Australian term (from the days of widespread cigarette smoking) for a shortish work break, taken mid morning and/or mid afternoon.


Depending on geograhic-location and/or workplace Smoko can be considered a sacred ritual and any individual who questions the tradition is subject to be banished, or have another pro-Smoko worker pee in their liquid refreshment.

re: "_shortish work break_" - it's all relative. Some Smoko breaks of 30 minutes are "shortish" compared to the "Long Lunch" which is another secret Australian Ritual which can be celebrated weekly in some professions.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

In reply, Hugh G , I'll just say I worked in the State Public Service for many decade.
Any further comment would tend to incriminate me.
And - I'll see you at the pub!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

But do Australian Uber drivers partake in this peculiar Oz ritual of smoko?

Do the Aboriginals smoko?

Can smoko include eating Vegemite?


----------

